# List of Players Entering NBA Draft



## coolpohle

TM or Kansasalum...you want to make this thread sticky for a while?

* Indicates that the player has signed an agent and thus, forgoes the rest of his NCAA eligibility.

Richard Hendrix, Alabama
Ronald Steele, Alabama
Jerryd Bayless, Arizona
Chase Budinger, Arizona
Trent Plaisted, BYU
Ryan Anderson, California
Kevin Love, UCLA
Luc Richard Mbah a Moute, UCLA
Russell Westbrook, UCLA
Marreese Speights, Florida
Jeremy Pargo, Gonzaga
Eric Gordon, Indiana
Darrell Arthur, Kansas
Brandon Rush, Kansas
Michael Beasley, Kansas St.
Bill Walker, Kansas St.
*Anthony Randolph, LSU
Derrick Caracter, Louisville
Chris Douglas-Roberts, Memphis
Derrick Rose, Memphis
*JaVale McGee, Nevada
J.J. Hickson, NC State
*O.J. Mayo, USC
*Brook Lopez, Stanford
*Robin Lopez, Stanford
Donte Greene, Syracuse
Lester Hudson, UT-Martin
DeAndre Jordan, Texas A&M
Joe Alexander, West Virginia

Transfers:
Matt Heramb, Auburn
Doug Wiggins, UConn
Taylor King, Duke to Villanova
Jonathan Mitchell, Florida
Rodney Alexander, Illinois
Ben Hansbrough, Mississippi St.
Wendeal McKines, New Mexico St.
Scott Martin, Purdue

Originally Entered NBA Draft, but Withdrew:
Earl Clark, Louisville

If there's any I missed, please let me know.

I think Steele's decision to go after being injured all of last year, including just an okay season as a junior is the most surprising. I've seen McGee play a bit and I don't think he's ready, either.


----------



## TM

Early reports quoting Roy as saying "He's (Hansbrough Jr.) the missing piece in our hunt for a national championship." :lol:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

TM said:


> Early reports quoting Roy as saying "He's (Hansbrough Jr.) the missing piece in our hunt for a national championship." :lol:


I heard Roy Williams was trying to harvest Mrs Hansbrough's ovaries too...


----------



## KJay

ah so they can get smoked in the tournament again


----------



## HB

Hey at least we will get further than Duke again.


----------



## T.Shock

Looks like you can add Kevin Love and Darren Collison to that list per ESPN article.


----------



## TM

HB said:


> Hey at least we will get further than Duke again.


1-1 vs Duke this year... all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## FSH

Donte Greene is susposely gonna announce he is enter the NBA draft some time this week is the word around Syracuse today so keep an eye out for that


----------



## coolpohle

T.Shock said:


> Looks like you can add Kevin Love and Darren Collison to that list per ESPN article.


I haven't heard anything official yet, so I'm going to hold off.


----------



## TM

Collison would be a fool to sign with an agent. Fair enough to say that?


----------



## coolpohle

I guess it depends on where he's being projected to be picked. Honestly, I think he'll be a solid point at the next level and that he's ready to go now.


----------



## TM

OJ Mayo - gone


----------



## Rids

From USA Today:

SYRACUSE-Announced freshman F Donte Greene has declared himself eligible for the NBA draft.

TEXAS A&M-Announced freshman C DeAndre Jordan has declared himself eligible for the NBA draft.

WEST VIRGINIA-Announced junior F Joe Alexander has declared himself eligible for the NBA draft.


----------



## HB

This draft is going to be deeper than I expected


----------



## croco

TM said:


> Collison would be a fool to sign with an agent. Fair enough to say that?


Well, if he has another stinker in important games next year he might fall out of the first round which wouldn't be good either. I think the size issues are really starting to catch up with him, he should go before it's too late.


----------



## KJay

Rids said:


> From USA Today:
> 
> SYRACUSE-Announced freshman F Donte Greene has declared himself eligible for the NBA draft.
> 
> TEXAS A&M-Announced freshman C DeAndre Jordan has declared himself eligible for the NBA draft.
> 
> WEST VIRGINIA-Announced junior F Joe Alexander has declared himself eligible for the NBA draft.


all idiots


----------



## coolpohle

KJay said:


> all idiots


I think DeAndre Jordan is the biggest mistake. I guess there's always a need for centers but I think his impact at the next level will be very minimal.


----------



## KJay

I don't know what Donte Greene is thinking either


----------



## coolpohle

KJay said:


> I don't know what Donte Greene is thinking either


I think some of these guys that are so highly touted out of high school think they are better than they actually are. For as highly recruited as he was, he was a big disappointment. He's a good shot blocker, and an athletic player, I'll give him that. However, he cost Syracuse a lot of bad possessions last year, as he took 261 threes (wow) while only shooting 34%. He needs more time to develop the rest of his game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Donte Greene is susposely gonna announce he is enter the NBA draft some time this week is the word around Syracuse today so keep an eye out for that



Good. "Please Leave" Greene.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

coolpohle said:


> I think some of these guys that are so highly touted out of high school think they are better than they actually are. For as highly recruited as he was, he was a big disappointment. He's a good shot blocker, and an athletic player, I'll give him that. However, he cost Syracuse a lot of bad possessions last year, as he took 261 threes (wow) while only shooting 34%. He needs more time to develop the rest of his game.


Its worse then that... he shot 38%FG and 29% from three in Big East Play... 29% in 8 attempts a game!!! I'd prefer taking my changes with Rick Jackson. Plus with Devo, Rautins, and Flynn we don't need an outside player.


----------



## KJay

JuniorNoboa said:


> Its worse then that... he shot 38%FG and 29% from three in Big East Play... 29% in 8 attempts a game!!! I'd prefer taking my changes with Rick Jackson. Plus with Devo, Rautins, and Flynn we don't need an outside player.


true, I'd rather have a lineup of AO, Jackson, Harris, Devo, and Flynn, but it would be nice to have Donte back.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty

The NBA needs to pass some sorta bill that states that College kids cant leave until there done with there sophomore season.
Because all these kids are making stupid decisions about leaving earlier when there not even that good. Its a shame man.


----------



## HB

NikesNextDynasty said:


> The NBA needs to pass some sorta bill that states that College kids cant leave until there done with there sophomore season.
> Because all these kids are making stupid decisions about leaving earlier when there not even that good. Its a shame man.


:laugh: where have you been of late? 

Stern and the NCAA supposedly are close to reaching an agreement that will force this players to play two years in college


----------



## TM

HB said:


> Stern and the NCAA supposedly are close to reaching an agreement that will force this players to play two years in college


Ha! How the heck is that going to get passed w/o the players association's (NBAPA) approval?

That sounded good during that interview Stern and Brand gave with Seth Davis last week, but I don't see the players approving that.


----------



## KJay

NikesNextDynasty said:


> The NBA needs to pass some sorta bill that states that College kids cant leave until there done with there sophomore season.
> Because all these kids are making stupid decisions about leaving earlier when there not even that good. Its a shame man.


there's more of a chance of Dicky V not loving the ACC than that happening.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

coolpohle said:


> I think DeAndre Jordan is the biggest mistake. I guess there's always a need for centers but I think his impact at the next level will be very minimal.



Which makes it a smart move. If he hangs around he will get exposed, and bye-bye 5-8 million. Take your millions. 

Same for Donte Greene.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

TM said:


> Ha! How the heck is that going to get passed w/o the players association's (NBAPA) approval?


The players always sell out the potential rookies.. it also frees up spots for the buddies for an extra year.

Guaranteed rookie contracts.
One year rule.

Why would the PA care about a two year rule. They know the NBA will give them a little treat for accepting it.

Its not the PA, that's holding back I would think. Stern he has to be careful not to go overboard because at some point this will go to court and the whole draft system could collapese


----------



## coolpohle

JuniorNoboa said:


> Which makes it a smart move. If he hangs around he will get exposed, and bye-bye 5-8 million. Take your millions.
> 
> Same for Donte Greene.


Good point.


----------



## Rids

Problem for some of these one and done kids is that they don't even bother going to class that second semester, guess it'd happen just in the second year of general studies rather than first year. Like the football players that take off for Arizona and all those training facilities instead of taking their final 15 credit hours and drop coaches graduated players %.


----------



## TM

Report: Love meets with family, will go pro


----------



## KJay

shocker of the century


----------



## Nimreitz

Luc Richard Mbah a Moute declared yesterday. He's either 2 years late or 1 year early. But he's certainly not on time; mofo better pull out.


----------



## coolpohle

Nimreitz said:


> Luc Richard Mbah a Moute declared yesterday. He's either 2 years late or 1 year early. But he's certainly not on time; mofo better pull out.


I don't think anyone saw that coming. I'm not sure what he's thinking. His freshman year was probably his best, but he wasn't even NBA ready then.


----------



## TM

coolpohle said:


> I'm not sure what he's thinking.


He's thinking that he's a junior. I don't see why every rising senior doesn't do this. Who cares if you think you're better than you are. Try it.


----------



## coolpohle

TM said:


> He's thinking that he's a junior. I don't see why every rising senior doesn't do this. Who cares if you think you're better than you are. Try it.


He won't get drafted.


----------



## TM

Well of course he won't. But the opportunity to go against the caliber of players he'll be going against next year at the same events. Plus you get feedback from NBA guys. You don't think it's worth it for a player like him?


----------



## luther

I agree that as long as a junior doesn't hire an agent, there's no reason not to declare and try to get into camps and workouts, and get some feedback from pro personnel directors and scouts. When we all comment on this sort of thing, it's from our perspectives: "Mbah a Moute isn't ready to play in the NBA, what an idiot." But why not get an honest assessment from people whose opinions matter? 

For younger players, it's a different matter altogether, since they can only withdraw once. But as long as you haven't used that option yet, why not use it after your junior season?


----------



## coolpohle

Put Mbah a Moute on a team like Purdue, and nobody would even know who he is.


----------



## luther

coolpohle said:


> Put Mbah a Moute on a team like Purdue, and nobody would even know who he is.


But there are a lot of guys about whom you could say similar things: put a guy in the right situation and he is going to get more attention and opportunities. There's nothing wrong with that, it's just life. And that's one more reason why juniors (such as those not getting noticed on teams like Purdue) _should_ declare.


----------



## TM

coolpohle said:


> Put Mbah a Moute on a team like Purdue, and nobody would even know who he is.


But he's not, so what does that matter? You think it's a waste of time for a guy like that, an above average college player, to go get feedback from NBA people?


----------



## coolpohle

I just think it's funny that he thinks that he's anywhere close to an NBA caliber player.

If everyone of his talent level declared for the draft, there would be at least 200 players that would declare.


----------



## HKF

The rules help juniors test the waters, as they should. Ronald Steele is a senior (with one year left of eligibility due to injuries). He is testing to show scouts he can still play. Just because a guy has eligibility left, doesn't mean he should stay. Some guys like Marcellus Kemp of Nevada, already have their degrees and return anyway and find that their chance to get drafted is completely gone now. 

It's not always smart to just stay.


----------



## TM

> I just think it's funny that he thinks that he's anywhere close to an NBA caliber player.


very true, but you know he's got plenty of "friends" telling him that he is one


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I really wonder about Love. I just felt like he would want some more time in college. I pegged him as a Hansbrough type who could have come out but wanted to finish some business. I wonder about him on the next level.


----------



## coolpohle

Yeah, I'm not sure how good he'll be at the next level, but he's definitely better now than Hansbrough was as a freshman.


----------



## TM

coolpohle said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure how good he'll be at the next level, but he's definitely better now than Hansbrough was as a freshman.


hehehe...

HB in 5...... 4..... 3.....


----------



## TM

Ohio State's Koufus is entering but not signing an agent yet. This guy could already be a millionaire over in Greece.


----------



## luther

TM said:


> Ohio State's Koufus is entering but not signing an agent yet. This guy could already be a millionaire over in Greece.


I'm not sure it's a good idea, in that I think he is a better player (potentially) than he showed as a freshman. Yes, he can be a lottery pick anyway. But he could be a top-5 pick with a good season. Mullens complicates that, I suppose. But another year would help him from a basketball perspective, at least. Maybe he could learn what "pass" means, for one.


----------



## BlueBaron

Koufus isn't ready for the NBA, IMO. Another year would do him some good.


----------



## coolpohle

I'd certainly take Koufos before Plaisted or Randolph.


----------



## TM

Texas guards Augustin, Abrams declare for draft

Chalmers won't sign with agent, but will test draft

Anderson, Dozier final Memphis starters in draft

Mississippi St. guard Gordon to enter NBA draft

I was a tad bit surprised about Abrams declaring. Anyone have an opinion on his decision? Will he even get drafted? ... Chalmer stay in or pull out? ... Will the Memphis boys get drafted at all?


----------



## luther

TM said:


> I was a tad bit surprised about Abrams declaring. Anyone have an opinion on his decision? Will he even get drafted?


Abrams is just testing the waters and getting his name out, I'd imagine. He said he isn't signing with an agent and plans to return if he isn't satisfied with his draft position. Since the odds of him having any draft position are slim-to-none, I think it's safe to say he's going to be back for a solid senior season next year.


----------



## coolpohle

How good is Jamont Gordan, really? He was so hyped going into the season, and I wasn't impressed by him at all.


----------



## Kekai

Any word on Damion James from texas? Probably will go back to school but he seemed like a pretty good prospect to me.


----------



## croco

Abrams is not an NBA player, he is just too small and not skilled enough to overcome the height.


----------



## HB

But there are teams that desperately need his shooting ability


----------



## Kekai

He shot 38% from three, seems like a chucker...maybe like eddie house...but he's listed at 5'11 155 on espn??? :eek8: Pretty damn smalll


----------



## KJay

I could see Chalmers staying in, he's good enough imo to go top 10


----------



## croco

HB said:


> But there are teams that desperately need his shooting ability


I don't think you can use him as a spot-up shooter, still too short. Also now way that he is 5'11, that's ridiculous.


----------



## TM

KJay said:


> I could see Chalmers staying in, he's good enough imo to go top 10


He was that KU team's best player the last month of the season. I can see him staying in too.


----------



## HKF

Chalmers will not be taken in the top 10. He doesn't project as an NBA starter at all.


----------



## luther

C.J. Giles has declared. I guess when you've been dismissed from two different programs and have such stellar averages as about 6 ppg and 5 rpg, there's really nothing more to prove. It's time for the NBA.

I don't see his career going very well.


----------



## bball2223

KJay said:


> I could see Chalmers staying in, he's good enough imo to go top 10


Sorry no way he goes top 10, HKF do you think he landes in the 1st round even?


----------



## bball2223

luther said:


> C.J. Giles has declared. I guess when you've been dismissed from two different programs and have such stellar averages as about 6 ppg and 5 rpg, there's really nothing more to prove. It's time for the NBA.
> 
> I don't see his career going very well.


Going out on a limb there Luther! Where does CJ Giles play at currently?


----------



## TM

Isn't it Mew Mexico? He got kicked out of 2 programs? KU and who else?


----------



## luther

He was kicked out of Oregon St during this season.


----------



## TM

who's the KU transfer at New Mexico?


----------



## luther

JR Giddens. 16 oog, 8 rpg, 3 apg this year. 50% from the floor. 1.4 spg, over 1 bpg.


----------



## croco

TM said:


> who's the KU transfer at New Mexico?


JR Giddens


----------



## TM

ah, yes, that's it. he gonna get drafted?


----------



## luther

I'd think he'd have a chance. He had a lot of issues over the years, but he is a good athlete and can score points. His rebounding and assist totals were nice this year. I'd think he's worth thinking about in the second round. But of course the second round is a crap shoot, with probably at least twice as many guys potentially legitimate picks as there are slots in which to pick them.


----------



## croco

And if he doesn't make it he still has a shot to become a professional dancer. :biggrin:


----------



## DaBruins

Finally some good draft declaration news for UCLA. Darren Collison is returning for his senior season. Huge for us, as now we can pair up Collison and Jrue Holiday in the backcourt, and our other freshman guards can learn.


----------



## croco

Interesting decision, his stock has fallen a lot. However the concerns with him will remain the same and I'm not sure what he would have to do to be more than a late 1st rounder or early 2nd rounder next year despite the expectations that the next draft will be weaker.


----------



## luther

I think it makes sense for Collison. Staying won't hurt him, because with what looks like fewer top level PGs next year (although you never know who will emerge and declare, I guess) he's pretty sure to be taken in the last half of the first round again. So why not go for it, hope for a great season that boosts him up a half dozen slots? 

Danny Green of UNC has declared, although he's not hiring an agent. It's hard to imagine him seriously believing he's ready for the NBA, so hopefully he's just making sure his name is out there and he's on people's radars.


----------



## TM

luther said:


> Danny Green of UNC has declared, although he's not hiring an agent. It's hard to imagine him seriously believing he's ready for the NBA, so hopefully he's just making sure his name is out there and he's on people's radars.


he's not a star, but he was one heck of a player the last 2 months of the season


----------



## luther

Oh, I agree. He's a fine player. But I can't imagine it being a great idea to remain in the draft, considering the first round would be a real stretch, and I could imagine him going undrafted. Sure, he will be a professional basketball player, but I think having a season in a more featured role would help his chances in terms of the NBA in the near future. Otherwise he's going to have an interesting few years trying to find a niche.


----------



## TM

would his stock really improve that much next season, especially if everyone returns? plus you have to factor in the 20 guys they have coming in too.


----------



## luther

Well, we don't know for sure that Ellington will return, and if not, then that certainly helps Green in terms of PT. The guys they have coming in are PFs and a PG, so that shouldn't affect him much in terms of getting onto the court. (Granted, depending on who ends up featured, it could affect him once he's there.)

But yeah, I think that any time you're not a lock for the first round, it makes sense to try to improve your stock. Returning is no guarantee you will improve it, but _not returning_ is a guarantee you won't. It's almost giving up: "I'm scared I won't get better, this might be as good as it gets, what if newcomers reduce my PT," etc. 

Now, if he simply doesn't want to go to college, understands his position and is OK with it, then all I said is off. Then he should go and give it his best shot, understanding that it probably won't be as an NBA player next season.


----------



## TM

Good points. 

I just see 3 more All-Americans coming to the program and minutes for someone diminishing, even if it only means 4-5 minutes a game.

I really don't think he'll stay in either. I would like to hear where people project him in this class. I see a guy like Kyle Weaver projected as late first rounders, and I also see guys like DeMarcus Nelson and Jamont Gordon projected in the second round. There were nights he looked better than all those guys.


----------



## luther

One thing about projecting guys is that without looking at the drafting teams and the list of other players available, it never makes sense. You see lists like Chad Ford's when he'll say on his Top 100--a year in advance--that X is a lottery talent, Y is a lottery talent, Z is a second-round talent, etc. But none of those things exist in a vacuum, only relative to other players and drafting teams. Michael Olowokandi is a #1 pick because Raef LaFrentz, Robert Traylor and Michael Doleac aren't, and those are the other centers. 

So why does Danny Green project as a second rounder? Well, you've got to put him up alongside those other players--all of them--and consider who is drafting where. I think you're right that he projects as good or better than the guys you mentioned. But Weaver has the advantage of some PG skills, and Gordon projects as a strong, big PG. Green has the misfortune of being a swingman, which I think a lot of people consider a dime a dozen. (PGs and Cs are always sexier, and usually sought after much more, and thus reached-for on draft day).)

In terms of him as a player, I just don't think he has consistently produced. He has been unable even to show he deserves to be a starter on his own college team. He's got the potential to be a better, more consistently complete player. Another year could give him the chance to show that and become a solid first-round pick, depending on who else is available. But coming out now, he's in that risky position of "maybe 2nd round," which I usually believe could end up with any 30 players from among a group of 75-100. legitimately in there.


----------



## luther

Now Josh Shipp has reportedly entered, although he is not hiring an agent and so can return to school.

I don't believe he's a legitimate NBA player at this point, but as a junior I don't see any harm in testing the process.


----------



## TM

Smart move not hiring an agent. No one in their right mind would take that guy after the tournament he had. I remember seeing him make 1 three pointer the entire tourney, and I believe I watched all of UCLA's games.


----------



## luther

He really hasn't shot 3s well the past two seasons--he's hit under 1/3 of them in that time. And you'd hope a 6-7 guard could get more than 3 rpg, too. I'm not really high on him as an NBA player ever, but he certainly seems a long shot as he currently is. Maybe he can improve enough to help his chances for '09.


----------



## croco

If he wasn't playing for a team like UCLA I'm not sure if anyone would even consider him as an NBA prospect.


----------



## HKF

Green only has one more year left, so he might as well test the waters. Dude is an NBA player though. Just because Roy wanted to make him a role player, doesn't mean he's not an NBA player. If Devean George can somehow play 8 years in the NBA, so can Danny.


----------



## luther

HKF said:


> If Devean George can somehow play 8 years in the NBA, so can Danny.


Have you found the magical device that translates D3 dominance to DI productivity? Just wondering. I'd guess a lot of people would like to use it.


----------



## TM

smart move...

*UCLA's Shipp to return to school​*


> Josh Shipp will announce soon he is withdrawing from the NBA draft and returning to UCLA for his senior season, his mother said Thursday.
> 
> Shipp, one of four Bruins starters to declare for the draft after the season, will become the first to pull his name out.


----------



## croco

Antonio Anderson also withdraws and returns for his senior season:



> He said in a statement released by the school Friday that he'd been projected as a second-round pick, and he was not satisfied with that.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3410053


Not sure how he expects to improve his stock next year, he is a solid player, but you don't get drafted in the first round for playing good defense.


----------



## luther

Well he sure as hell wasn't going to be drafted in the first round this year, either. So it's either fail (in the sense of being picked high) this season or work hard, improve and have a chance for next season. I think AA did the right thing.


----------



## bball2223

http://community.foxsports.com/blogs/goodmanonfox/2008/06/13/RIEK_WITHDRAWS_FROM_DRAFT

Not a college player but John Rek has withdrawn from the draft.


----------



## TM

...and isn't going to college next year?


----------



## croco

TM said:


> ...and isn't going to college next year?


Why not ?


----------

